

More Python 3.3 downloads than Python 2.7 for past 3 months - IanOzsvald
http://ianozsvald.com/2013/04/15/more-python-3-3-downloads-than-python-2-7-for-past-3-months/

======
tshepang
That's a lot of lucky people, all getting the most excellent Python version
ever released: <http://docs.python.org/3/whatsnew/3.3>. And this at no charge!

